# Dock light Tarpon patterns



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

For the little guys in and under the dock lights, I like this fly that I've been using for eons, except the small tarpon have a much harder mouth than snook of course, so I use different hooks for them.



You can go to this link and look down the thread for the recipe. Only for small tarpon, I'll use 1/0 Owner Mosquito hooks (can buy them from Walmart). If the fish seem to be 20-30lbs, then I'll use the same hook in a 2/0 and tie them a little bigger. If you bend one of those hooks due to the fish being bigger, then go to an Owner Cutting Point 5180 in a 1/0-2/0 and pack the chenille tightly so it pushes more water and use the bigger size bead chain eyes in the same color.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/whats-your-3-best-flies.38791/page-2

Here's a little one I caught about a month ago with SLewis_Rodworks.





Gotta love those lil poons!!! 




Now Mike, go "run that dawg!" Ha! JK 

Ted Haas


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What I've been using for small tarpon at night has worked now since the late seventies - it's called the Night Fly... It's just a simple all white tarpon fly tied up Keys style with a white calf tail spreader, neck hackle (three on a side) for the tail, a bit of pearl Flashabou Accent (or crystal flash), a full saddle hackle collar (using three saddles as a single unit...), with fl. yellow, orange, or red thread (Danville's flat waxed nylon or UTC 210 denier). Hooks are extra strong in size 1/0 or 2/0. We do nights locally in Biscayne Bay - in winter the fish average 20 to 40lbs, in summer they average 10 to 30lbs (and on any night we're likely to get shots at fish that might be a bit bigger (sometimes a lot bigger..). My favorite hook currently is an Owner Aki - but I've also used a lot of the old Mustad 7766....

Here's a pic or two... and we're booked to fish them tonight....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bob,

a lot of people in central FL don't realize that your fly there will catch big tarpon during the day here in central Florida, OR, in all white hackles (or white grizzly hackles) for the tail as you have them shown, with a tan collar.

Also, to note dock light or small bridge poonettes, I've noticed getting better hook penetration with a thinner wire hook and they work fine without bending them out, if you don't horse em in.

Ted


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2016)

Appreciate it Ted and Bob, gonna put some of this to use tonight. 10-30lbs is standard on the lights in Lauderdale, but we do have a couple that hold some rather large fish. They'll blackout the light sometimes.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Every now and then we stick fish up to 100lbs on this same pattern - the hook works just fine, holds the fish just right... but with an 8 or 9wt in the hand we're definitely bear hunting with a switch....

Forgot to mention that when babies are on glass minnows (which they will be as we move into September....) and there aren't any shrimp showing at all.... we make a fly change. We go to Crystal Schminnows in the size #2 range... Not ideal but get the bite first - worry about what happens later...


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

When targeting the babies on the lights, I am throwing classic deceiver patterns, tied on small #4 hooks, about 3' long in all white or white with chartreuse back. No need to get fancy, the slim profile of a glass minnow is what you are after. I am sure to tie in some flashabou or crystal flash to get some sparkle for sure. The seaducer pattern in all white, with a couple wraps of palmered marabou in toward the head is also effective for me.
Tight Lines-


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bob, the residential dock light poonettes we get over here are mostly not mixed with bigger poons. So we use 8-9wts for them. That being said, there are some smaller poons that group together under some smaller bridges and certain spots from 30-60lb, which I'll take out the 10wt for. Then you might have other spots known for big tarpon that some smaller ones (30-60lbs) mix in with them and that is where I'll use an 11-12wt on. I have a certain spot at night that I'll break out the 13wt. Sorry for going off topic!

That fly I have above still works when there are no shrimp around. It sort of looks like a glass minnow as well, only this one pushes water, which I've found is important.

Capt TJ, use all the flash you want!  Personally, I don't touch the stuff at night for anything, unless you wanna catch sea trout and ladyfish. 

Ted


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

Well Ted-- I gotta tell you, a little flash tied in goes a long way. As for only catching lady fish or trout, I don't have those problems. Catch plenty of snook and juvi tarpon just fine with flies tied with some flash here and there.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Last night we stuck six fish -only getting one to the boat... They were half on fly and half on spin (for spin all we use are the standard 1/4oz DOA shrimp in clear with gold flake - I buy them in quantity...). Our last fish - the one we finally brought to hand never jumped during the entire fight. The fish, about 30 lbs was hooked properly (not fouled at all) but just refused to jump at all and took nearly 30 minutes on a 9wt.... I'll be replacing the snake guide closest to the tip top today.....


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Last night we stuck six fish -only getting one to the boat... They were half on fly and half on spin (for spin all we use are the standard 1/4oz DOA shrimp in clear with gold flake - I buy them in quantity...). Our last fish - the one we finally brought to hand never jumped during the entire fight. The fish, about 30 lbs was hooked properly (not fouled at all) but just refused to jump at all and took nearly 30 minutes on a 9wt.... I'll be replacing the snake guide closest to the tip top today.....


Great thread guys - I grew up in South Florida chasing snook and tarpon - long before I discovered the fly rod - really need to return and chuck some fluff at those guys!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

We got one nice little tarpon and and chunky little snook. Lights were dead and we were dodging lightning and rain all night. 

Under short notice, I ended up picking something up that matched the Night Fly as close as possible. And that was the one that did it. Appreciate it Bob!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Good to hear the both of you did ok, considering the solunar and bite tables were in the toilet.

For people who are wanting to test the waters and try this game out, one thing to remember about snook and tarpon in the summer months when it comes to night fishing (and even in the daytime) is the stronger moon phases like the new and full moon are going to be your most productive times out on the water. Later this week coming up will be the full moon, rising just after sunset and will be high overhead. With the opposing moon and sun, there will be a lot of activity going on. You can check out solunar tables / bite tables and then coordinate the peak bite time windows relative to the best tides and plan your trips around then both day and night and then know exactly when to go and when to fish and also know when the feeding time will slow and then stop. Thos windows are generally a 2hr window and then taper off on both sides of that window. Over the last 20yrs, I don't even go fishing unless I check out those tables, tides and weather. Then I know when to go or when to stay home cause nothing will be happening out there. Get it?? 

Those fish will turn on and will feed better. You can use those smaller white flies on the dock lights.

With bridges where some bigger tarpon hold, say 30lbs and up, with either good ambient lighting from the over head street lights from the bridge or the channel lights are the end of the boat channel bumpers, then you can throw either those white flies or dark flies, such as purple, purple and black, or all black. When you fish bridges where the lighting is low, I will throw the dark colors, but mainly black. In those lower light conditions, even in pitch black darkness, the full moon overhead will be the light and the tarpon and snook will look up towards the light of the moon and watch for silhouettes going across the light of the moon.

Black makes a great contrast for that and those flies will have a bigger profile with larger head to push more water, since those fish will rely on other instincts aside from sight alone.



This is an old photo and the hooks I use today are straight eyes.

So I basically throw a black mullet flies or anything black that pushes water. Capt Bob's fly above tied in black or his black tarpon snake will also work. And, in that case, I'm using an Owner cutting point Aki in a 3/0 with at least a 10wt for smaller fish from 30lbs and up.

Most of those bridge fish are in deeper water so you really need the backbone of a larger rod and the heavier line to pitch those flies. If you think those fish are north of 50-60lbs, then you really need an 11-12wt rod, mainly cause you need the backbone to lift those fish that will submarine in the deeper water, unlike what they do on the beaches or the flats.



I don't bring them into the boat anymore, not only just because it's not good for them, but SHIT HAPPENS! Lol 



Ted Haas


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You're absolutely right about the tides on the full moon and new moon (some call it the "no moon") being the best times - but one other small thing intrudes.... That is the fact that most balk when I say we'll be starting at midnight or later.... so... Where we are you have to have a falling tide or you're just out of business - twice a month for about five days the falling tide gets going just before or just after sundown - and that's when we do the night trips. No it's not the best tide - but that's when anglers are willing so that's when most of my night trips happen.... For me, night trips are five hour bookings setup for the falling tide exclusively. Yes, docklights work on both tides - but not the bridge shadows.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

True, true. I see your point. But when you can get the moon overhead on the big falling moon tides, it can be epic! Bob, I'm glad I don't have to work around peoples schedules anymore. My hat's off to ya! 

Seriously guys and gals, If you want to do this thing, there really is a lot to this thing and takes lots of hard work, prepping, scouting, patience, timing, being able to cast by feel and not by sight, more scouting, more patience and the willingness to do so. Most people just want to stay home or not get out of bed. Good! Ha!

But with that being said, before you even think about attempting it, I highly suggest booking a night time guided tarpon trip with Capt Bob LeMay. You can learn a great deal about it and save yourself a lot of time and trouble. Believe me, you'll save a lot of time and money in the end! 

You find Capt LeMay's contact phone number in this article below.

_*Carpe Noctem!*_

Ted Haas

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/miami-night-tarpon


----------

